# breeders with longevity



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I think a number of breeders I know of may have a least one GR that was lost too early, and a number of GR's that lived to be 14. You can check k9data for longevity.


----------



## Debles

Tairis is in Maine. My Selka's dad Apollo lived to be almost 17.
http://www.tairisgoldens.com/


----------



## tippykayak

Longevity is really hard to gauge. A really honest breeder might put more data on k9data, so you'd see dogs who died at 7 along with dogs who died at 14. An unethical breeder might delete or otherwise make sure unflattering data didn't make it up there, and only the long lived dogs show up. It's still a question worth breeding and worth asking.

Comet's breeder is in Westchester, close to the CT border, and her main stud died at 13.5, but she has been using his frozen semen. Here's Comet's longevity pedigree. I thought it was pretty impressive, and longevity was really important to me. I also loved the look of the stud dog and his versatility. I also think she does a great job mixing dogs that are successful in conformation with dogs who are truly able to do the work.


----------



## MurphyTeller

june007 said:


> does anyone have experience with ny nj conn or pa breeders that had some longevity in their lines..just lost my 11 yold and am considering goldrush amongst others


It's a hard thing to really pinpoint. I lost my Kasei at 8.5 to hemangiosarcoma - he was the last remaining dog from his litter - all nine of them died of hemangiosarcoma between the ages of 6 and 8.5...We had been doing quarterly health checks to try to get ahead of Hemangio - he was diagosed the day we had to say goodbye - his previous vist had been only 4 weeks earlier when he received a clean bill of health...His father was a really popular sire who died recently at well over the age of 15 - he outlived an astonishing number of his offspring.

I think you need to talk to breeders - look at what they've produced and how honest they are about longevity...Longevity is in my top five criteria for a puppy - but there are other components. Having lived with dogs with a less than golden temperaments (one was a golden) - I actually have temperament higher on my list than longevity...

Erica


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Tucker and Shadow have some of the same pedigree as Comet. Teddy passing so early always concerned me.


----------



## june007

tippykayak said:


> Longevity is really hard to gauge. A really honest breeder might put more data on k9data, so you'd see dogs who died at 7 along with dogs who died at 14. An unethical breeder might delete or otherwise make sure unflattering data didn't make it up there, and only the long lived dogs show up. It's still a question worth breeding and worth asking.
> 
> Comet's breeder is in Westchester, close to the CT border, and her main stud died at 13.5, but she has been using his frozen semen. Here's Comet's longevity pedigree. I thought it was pretty impressive, and longevity was really important to me. I also loved the look of the stud dog and his versatility. I also think she does a great job mixing dogs that are successful in conformation with dogs who are truly able to do the work.


thanks for the encouragement..is the breeder windrush? i couldnt find it..do you have website name much appreciated


----------



## june007

MurphyTeller said:


> It's a hard thing to really pinpoint. I lost my Kasei at 8.5 to hemangiosarcoma - he was the last remaining dog from his litter - all nine of them died of hemangiosarcoma between the ages of 6 and 8.5...We had been doing quarterly health checks to try to get ahead of Hemangio - he was diagosed the day we had to say goodbye - his previous vist had been only 4 weeks earlier when he received a clean bill of health...His father was a really popular sire who died recently at well over the age of 15 - he outlived an astonishing number of his offspring.
> 
> I think you need to talk to breeders - look at what they've produced and how honest they are about longevity...Longevity is in my top five criteria for a puppy - but there are other components. Having lived with dogs with a less than golden temperaments (one was a golden) - I actually have temperament higher on my list than longevity...
> 
> Erica


thank you for the advice


----------



## tippykayak

Kimm said:


> Tucker and Shadow have some of the same pedigree as Comet. Teddy passing so early always concerned me.


Wait, who's Teddy?


----------



## tippykayak

june007 said:


> thanks for the encouragement..is the breeder windrush? i couldnt find it..do you have website name much appreciated


Yup, Windrush. Like so many great hobby breeders, they don't have a website. Kind of a word-of-mouth operation. I can put you in touch with her if you private message me.


----------



## AmbikaGR

There does seem to be some lines that have better longvity than others but like all else there are no guarantees. It is so important to look at the whole picture. As stated below this pedigree shows a great deal of longevity where the info is available. But if you look at the offspring of the sire of this pup you will see three dogs went to the bridge at age 10 or under. Now I do not know why, as there are no CODs in k9data but I would surely ask questions as to why if I was to go in this direction. 




tippykayak said:


> Comet's breeder is in Westchester, close to the CT border, and her main stud died at 13.5, but she has been using his frozen semen. Here's Comet's longevity pedigree. I thought it was pretty impressive, and longevity was really important to me. I also loved the look of the stud dog and his versatility. I also think she does a great job mixing dogs that are successful in conformation with dogs who are truly able to do the work.


----------



## june007

i cant private message you yet the site said i need more posts but my eamil is the [email protected] many thanks


----------



## Debles

Selka and Gunner's dams have some of the same dogs in their pedigree as Comet.
Clark's Easter Bonnet etc. It is interesting that some lived to 14 and then one -9 and one -10. Do you know what happened to those two?


----------



## tippykayak

AmbikaGR said:


> There does seem to be some lines that have better longvity than others but like all else there are no guarantees. It is so important to look at the whole picture. As stated below this pedigree shows a great deal of longevity where the info is available. But if you look at the offspring of the sire of this pup you will see three dogs went to the bridge at age 10 or under. Now I do not know why, as there are no CODs in k9data but I would surely ask questions as to why if I was to go in this direction.


Yeah, I don't know what those three died of. In an offspring list that long, I'd expect a couple of younger deaths, and the listings related to this dog are generally more complete than average. Nonetheless, it's certainly a question worth asking a breeder, and they should usually know the answer if they're in touch with their puppies' placements. I didn't ask because I was enthralled with the larger issues of conformation and working capability and the generally good longevity in the overall pedigree. Those pups who died will only share 50% of their lineage material with yours, so the dam's side on your actual litter will probably say more than the longevity of the sire's other pups.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

In one case, I contacted the breeder but the person who responded would not share the information. I then contacted a judge and got more information than I wanted, but not the answer to my question. This dog was in his prime and at the top of his game when he passed. I decided to just enjoy each day I have with my two.


----------



## june007

tippykayak said:


> Longevity is really hard to gauge. A really honest breeder might put more data on k9data, so you'd see dogs who died at 7 along with dogs who died at 14. An unethical breeder might delete or otherwise make sure unflattering data didn't make it up there, and only the long lived dogs show up. It's still a question worth breeding and worth asking.
> 
> Comet's breeder is in Westchester, close to the CT border, and her main stud died at 13.5, but she has been using his frozen semen. Here's Comet's longevity pedigree. I thought it was pretty impressive, and longevity was really important to me. I also loved the look of the stud dog and his versatility. I also think she does a great job mixing dogs that are successful in conformation with dogs who are truly able to do the work.


hi tippy could you give me the name of comet breeder ? thank you very much sincerely june


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

june007 said:


> hi tippy could you give me the name of comet breeder ? thank you very much sincerely june


The name should be here. 
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=284072 As I mentioned, and my dogs have a lot of the same pedigree as Comet's. There is a dog that died in the line at the age of 6.5. Another at 9 or 9.5. I'm sure you will find this in many of the lines.


----------



## Ljilly28

AmbikaGR said:


> As stated below this pedigree shows a great deal of longevity where the info is available. But if you look at the offspring of the sire of this pup you will see three dogs went to the bridge at age 10 or under. Now I do not know why, as there are no CODs in k9data but I would surely ask questions as to why if I was to go in this direction.


I know one of the three COD's: sweet Flare was hit by a car when she was one or two. She had finished her CD and was such a reliable girl and wasnt leashed by her new owners near a road. She is that classic story- bolted across the road after a squirrel. No cancer or illness there.


----------



## june007

Debles said:


> Tairis is in Maine. My Selka's dad Apollo lived to be almost 17.
> http://www.tairisgoldens.com/


hi i contacted tairis...she was lovely and we had a nice chat..she doesnt have any puppies now but referred me to a breeder in conn to contact...her longevity lines are impressive!!!!!thank you


----------



## Pointgold

Longevity can also be attributed to care and environment, so while the longevity pedigrees are very helpful, they are not 100% a sure bet. As an example, our Pointer, Dave, lived to 14, far outliving his parents and siblings. Lyric was just shy of 16, while the average age in her extended pedigree was considerably younger. It is important that COD's be indicated, as well, in order to make informed decisions regarding pedigrees when looking for longevity.


----------



## Ljilly28

I bet the CT breeder was Sunfire! Lol- that is the link between Tippykayak and Debles' breeders

Am/Can OTCh, Can Ch Sunfire's Valiant Apollo UDX, JH, WCX, ODHF and Sunfire's XX Muleteam Borax UD SH CCA OS WCX * VC CGC Therapy Dog	- two fabulous, long-lived dogs. . .


----------



## MurphyTeller

Pointgold said:


> Longevity can also be attributed to care and environment, so while the longevity pedigrees are very helpful, they are not 100% a sure bet. As an example, our Pointer, Dave, lived to 14, far outliving his parents and siblings. Lyric was just shy of 16, while the average age in her extended pedigree was considerably younger. It is important that COD's be indicated, as well, in order to make informed decisions regarding pedigrees when looking for longevity.


That's one of my pet peeves - I love k9data - its a wonderful resource - I'm thankful to have it - but there really needs to be a COD line. I don't think "hemangiosarcoma" is an honorific. Yes there are other databases - but as someone who works in technology duplicate data is never a good thing. So many of us use K9data - its an important resource... I don't know what it would take to get them to add a line - all it would require is another row in the table...I've contimplated getting enough people together to pledge a contribution to get it added - something like "if you add a COD line we'll pledge $25 a piece and we've got 200 people pledged"...

Erica


----------



## Pointgold

MurphyTeller said:


> That's one of my pet peeves - I love k9data - its a wonderful resource - I'm thankful to have it - but there really needs to be a COD line. I don't think "hemangiosarcoma" is an honorific. Yes there are other databases - but as someone who works in technology duplicate data is never a good thing. So many of us use K9data - its an important resource... I don't know what it would take to get them to add a line - all it would require is another row in the table...I've contimplated getting enough people together to pledge a contribution to get it added - something like "if you add a COD line we'll pledge $25 a piece and we've got 200 people pledged"...
> 
> Erica


 
Sign me up for that, Erica. I am confident that Amy would be willing to do it...


----------



## AmbikaGR

MurphyTeller said:


> That's one of my pet peeves - I love k9data - its a wonderful resource - I'm thankful to have it - but there really needs to be a COD line. I don't think "hemangiosarcoma" is an honorific.
> Erica


I don't agree with the debate about using "honorifics" for COD. When using k9data as a research tool it is just as important to know the COD as it is to know what titles and wins a dog may have had. Would it be "nicer" to have a COD line, of course it would. But it is not offered at this time and we need to deal with it the way it is today. 
Before anyone thinks that I do not understand the situation check out the dog below. Was it "easy"? No but it was neccessary in my opinion.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=206885


----------



## Debles

It is your ethics Hank, that is why you listed COD in Honorifics when you didn't have to.. But there needs to be a COD line.
Even when a dog has a long life, it would help to know COD.


----------



## arcane

I totally agree ...I do not think that Fallon's cause of death should have been shared with her successes in the ring, but I felt it was important to have it listed @ k9data...for sure a COD line should be added. It is an important piece of information in the large puzzle. Great Idea Erika!!!!!!! I'm in!!!


----------



## Ash

Its been brought us on another lost a few times and I have not seen any changes  
I along with many many others would love a COD space and a search by breeder and owner space as well. Something similar to GRWeekly. I like GRWeekly but K9Data is much much larger database.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Wouldn't sharing COD be voluntary? And, can one person change another person's profile? Would one breeder change another breeder's entries? I would like to know the COD, so I would be "aware" of an issue. I think at this point I know to be aware of what Kizmet died of and hemangiosarcoma. I'm sure there are more cancers that have struck certain lines. I really need to write it down, but I'm trying to remember to just enjoy each day.


----------



## SunGold

MurphyTeller said:


> That's one of my pet peeves - I love k9data - its a wonderful resource - I'm thankful to have it - but there really needs to be a COD line. I don't think "hemangiosarcoma" is an honorific. Yes there are other databases - but as someone who works in technology duplicate data is never a good thing. So many of us use K9data - its an important resource... I don't know what it would take to get them to add a line - all it would require is another row in the table...I've contimplated getting enough people together to pledge a contribution to get it added - something like "if you add a COD line we'll pledge $25 a piece and we've got 200 people pledged"...
> 
> Erica


Good thinking Erica - sign me up too!


----------



## MurphyTeller

AmbikaGR said:


> I don't agree with the debate about using "honorifics" for COD. When using k9data as a research tool it is just as important to know the COD as it is to know what titles and wins a dog may have had. Would it be "nicer" to have a COD line, of course it would. But it is not offered at this time and we need to deal with it the way it is today.
> Before anyone thinks that I do not understand the situation check out the dog below. Was it "easy"? No but it was neccessary in my opinion.
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=206885


I think it's a tough thing to do emotionally - to list a COD as an honorific - which is why I emailed Amy last night with a proposal. I don't want to diminish Amy's contribution to the GR community with k9data - it's an awesome tool - lots of blood, sweat and tears there. That's why I made the proposal - if we pledge monetary support can she take some time and add a row in the table for COD. Fallon was another good example of this - a tragic death - I don't believe that listing COD in honorifics in any way dimishes Fallon and Heather's achievements - but I think we can all agree that if we were emperors there are better ways we'd handle listing COD. I don't think we'd see significantly more people listing CODs on their dogs - until we do there's a missing piece of the puzzle - but it would sure take the "quease" out of listing it as an honorific. Anyway, I haven't heard back from Amy. I've supported k9data in the past - and I will again - but I think it's fair to offer something to Amy to take the time and add the row...

Erica


----------



## Debles

june007 said:


> hi i contacted tairis...she was lovely and we had a nice chat..she doesnt have any puppies now but referred me to a breeder in conn to contact...her longevity lines are impressive!!!!!thank you


YEA! Hope that breeder works out for you! Is it Sunfire?


----------



## kingman

*Beware*

Hi

I would check the internet regarding GoldRush dog's! While they are the best looking dogs they had a problem with Cancer in thier two lines, but that was a while ago.
Two of my freinds had Gold Rush dogs that died young from cancer.

Do your research because if they cleaned out their lines they are still the best looking dogs around by far. 

Every champion has some gold rush in them but it could come with a price.

Check gold rush cancer or something like that

Good Luck


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

When I did my research looking for a Golden I found that the Field Golden lines tend to live longer. (Probably because they are kept in such awesome shape.)

For Conformation type Goldens, I found the Kyon (Canada) line to have long lived dogs.

(I was thrilled to find out that Griff had some of the Kyon dogs in his background.)


----------



## kingman

*Kyon Golden's*

Yes Kyon Golden's are supposed to live longer because they are a mix of English and Canadian lines also giving them an almost white look.

The bottom-line is that you have to be plain lucky period. Three years ago when l was in Petsmart to pick up a bag of treats l ran into a fellow who had a golden and mentioned that his last golden lived to 16 yrs old. The first thing that l asked him was what did you feed him? He replied the cheapest food that was on sale at the local supermarket. So what we do for our little friends is more for us then the dog's!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls&boys

I have a question...I read this thread a few weeks back and then was reading it again. I have noticed when I am looking on K9data that some dogs do have a line for COD and then several other lines for info also. Here is an example....
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19259

Is the COD line something that they added since this thread began or are there only certain dogs that get more lines than others? I was just wondering...anyone? I can give more examples if need be. I will just have to go back and find them but there were several that I saw with the COD line.
Thanks so much,
Barbara


----------



## AmbikaGR

goldengirls&boys said:


> I have a question...I read this thread a few weeks back and then was reading it again. I have noticed when I am looking on K9data that some dogs do have a line for COD and then several other lines for info also. Here is an example....
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=19259
> 
> Is the COD line something that they added since this thread began or are there only certain dogs that get more lines than others? I was just wondering...anyone? I can give more examples if need be. I will just have to go back and find them but there were several that I saw with the COD line.
> Thanks so much,
> Barbara


Yes it is a newly added field to K9DATA. However it does not automatically move the COD to the COD line if it was oiginally posted on a different line (Honorifics in my case). Someone has to edit the dog to change and the database owner has requested that only the dog's owner or breeder fill in the COD field.


----------



## Swampcollie

june007 said:


> does anyone have experience with ny nj conn or pa breeders that had some longevity in their lines..just lost my 11 yold and am considering goldrush amongst others



Longevity ​

The Golden Retriever Breed lives on average somewhere between 10 and 15 years of age. That range in lifespan has been fairly consistent for as long as available records have been kept. Some lines live a little longer, some a little less but most fall within the average.

Pet owners need to bring reasonable expectations when evaluating longevity. Golden Retrievers being a medium to large size dog will not have the life span of a small breed like a Toy Poodle or Terrier. Generally speaking the larger the dog, the shorter the life span, and this is true for all domestic dogs including the Golden Retriever. 

How do you know what is fair and reasonable to expect? Well look at the pedigree and look at the lifespan of the ancestors. If most of the ancestors lived about ten years, it’s a pretty good bet that yours will be about the same. It would be unreasonable to have expectations that your dog is going to live 16 to 17 years when the majority of ancestors only lived 10. The information that can be learned by researching your dogs’ pedigree is important. 

Keep other factors in mind as well. 

Lifestyle is significant when it comes to longevity. Does the dog get lots of daily exercise or is it a couch potato? 
Environmental factors are also significant. Does the dog live with constant exposure to fertilizers, pesticides or other toxins nearby, or does it live in a relatively natural environment?
Is the dog altered, and if so, when? Altering a dog early will change many things that help to control the dogs’ physiology and long term health. 


You’ll often see a note on an internet discussion board where a devastated dog owner is blasting a breeder because their 13 ½ year old Golden died of Cancer. They fail to consider that for this breed, the dog had lived a long full life well within the norm.


----------



## Debles

Selka turns 10 tomorrow, I guess everything from now on is frosting. I am going to treasure every moment!


----------



## Claire's Friend

I would highly recommend Honor Golden Retrievers, but they are in North Carolina, worth the distance I think. I got my first Golden (Kay Cee) from them in 1977, she lived to be 15, no cancer or thyroid problems. Everyone from then on has been a rescue, but if I was ever to buy a puppy from a breeder, I would go back to them.


----------



## Ziggy One

Also goldenway goldens in marlboro nj


----------



## Ziggy One

*Gold-rush goldens and cancer*

Do not buy a gold-rush golden! My golden girl died at age 8 of cancer of the spleen. I did research and found that every one of her littermates, along with all the littermates of her "uncle" died of cancer at age 8! 

Goldengrove kennels in vineland, nj seems to have longevity.
Goldiggers in tinton falls, nj
jansun goldens in howell, nj
goldenway goldens in marlboro, nj


----------



## kingman

I don't get it Gold Rush Golden's are the best looking dogs period, but they have a very high rate of cancer and have been since the 1990's.

So if you don't do your homework blame yourself. There is not a month that goes by on all Golden forums that doesn't address this.

Gold Rush = Cancer


----------



## sumarjune

Yes, I have investigated also and this seems to be true. Add to the list of seemingly reputable Golden breeders, Pennylane in Manalapan, NJ. Their history seems to indicate longevity and caring about the health of the breed.


----------



## MissmyChaba

*finding long life jake*



Griffyn'sMom said:


> When I did my research looking for a Golden I found that the Field Golden lines tend to live longer. (Probably because they are kept in such awesome shape.)
> 
> For Conformation type Goldens, I found the Kyon (Canada) line to have long lived dogs.
> 
> (I was thrilled to find out that Griff had some of the Kyon dogs in his background.)


I saw its been a while since you wrote. but could you please tell me where you got jake from and if you have had experience or knowledge of other golden retrievers who lived a long time and which breeders you got them from?


----------



## MissmyChaba

*breeder info*



Claire's Friend said:


> I would highly recommend Honor Golden Retrievers, but they are in North Carolina, worth the distance I think. I got my first Golden (Kay Cee) from them in 1977, she lived to be 15, no cancer or thyroid problems. Everyone from then on has been a rescue, but if I was ever to buy a puppy from a breeder, I would go back to them.


ITs been a while but can you tell me if you have had any other goldens that lived long and from whom did you get them?


----------

